# First time mushroom hunter - Brooklyn Park



## muckthenutz

Has anyone had any luck in Elm Creek park? As the name implies there may be the right kind of trees to search near. Any advice on spots would be wonderful! 

Nick


----------



## shroomtrooper

That is part of 3 rivers, cant pick there.


----------



## growfindexplore

No one will give you information on specific spots to pick, however as ShroomTrooper mentions, that park is part of the 3 Rivers Park group and you can have any finds confiscated and issued a citation. Do not pick in their parks.


----------

